# IxFP Vegetarian. Vegetarians?



## Laze (Feb 19, 2015)

tangerinedreams said:


> Personally, I don't think eating meat alone is unethical. It's the industries that are unethical and I choose not to contribute to them.
> 
> It's about the capacity to suffer. These animals have terrible agonizing lives, and their deaths are not easy. I don't think it's reasonable to think that plants have even a similar capacity to suffer or one at all. It wouldn't make sense evolutionarily.


I see. So would you eat meat if the animals were guaranteed a comfortable life and instant painless death? The problem there is that it just isn't possible for some, such as fish, I imagine the process of being caught in a net and ragged out of the ocean is quite stressful.


----------



## DeductiveReasoner (Feb 25, 2011)

Laze said:


> How come you guys see eating plants, which are also living organisms as moral, yet eating a chicken as immoral. Are you saying that a chicken is more alive because it has some form of conciousness? Why does conciousness deem a life form lesser or more?


Fruit/berries are MADE by plants for the sole purpose of being eaten. That's why it's sweet, brightly colored, and delicious. Plants benefit from their fruit being eaten by animals as it helps spread seeds. This is something you learn in elementary school. Obviously things are a bit different for vegetables, but seeing as they lack a central nervous system that most animals have...


This is a thread to find other vegetarians/vegans. If you want to debate, make your own thread. Sometimes we just want to chill and talk to each other without having to answer the same questions over and over again.


----------



## Laze (Feb 19, 2015)

DeductiveReasoner said:


> Fruit/berries are MADE by plants for the sole purpose of being eaten. That's why it's sweet, brightly coloured, and delicious. Plants benefit from their fruit being eaten by animals as it helps spread seeds. This is something you learn in elementary school. Obviously things are a bit different for vegetables, but seeing as they lack a central nervous system that most animals have...
> 
> 
> This is a thread to find other vegetarians/vegans. If you want to debate, make your own thread. Sometimes we just want to chill and talk to each other without having to answer the same questions over and over again.


So, shouldn't all vegans shit in the woods like wild animals to spread the plants seeds they've eaten?


----------



## DeductiveReasoner (Feb 25, 2011)

Laze said:


> So, shouldn't all vegans shit in the woods like wild animals to spread the plants seeds they've eaten?


It does not disadvantage to goddamn tree to lost a goddamn apple. Pretty basic.

*yawn* 

I recommend that you read the second part of my post again. If you're actually curious about this, go do your own research or make your own thread. Otherwise, quit trolling and leave us alone.


----------



## cheburashka (Jan 4, 2013)

emberfly said:


> True, murder is a lot less cruel than murder. I see your point.
> 
> Overfishing causes Pacific bluefin tuna numbers to drop 96% | Environment | The Guardian
> Sardines hit hard by overfishing | Science/AAAS | News
> ...


I did not know this so thank you for the info!


----------



## Stelmaria (Sep 30, 2011)

KevinInHeaven said:


> Any vegans or vegetarians out there? And tell me reasons you became a vegetarian, also type your MBTI. Mine is I love animals a lot and just imagine you were that little chicken you have no voice or words to say. You can't stop them from killing you because you are an object to them not a unique soul.



I'm a vegetarian too. No comment on my MBTI though :tongue:

As for the chickens... 50 billion of them killed every year, worldwide. Not for me. The chickens I know have names.


----------



## Doran Seth (Apr 4, 2015)

INTJ vegetarian. I did a lot of reading about diet my senior year in high school. Mainly, I gathered that most people eat WAY too much meat which has negative effects. I also read testimonials from people who went meatless so I tried it for a month. I had more energy and felt better in general so I stuck with it.


----------



## ShelbyLabyrinth (Jan 21, 2013)

INTJ vegetarian as well. I switched to vegetarianism about two months ago after watching documentaries about the factory farms in the US. I did it mainly for moral reasons, but cutting out meat has great health perks to it as well.


----------



## Thalassa (Jun 10, 2010)

Laze said:


> How come you guys see eating plants, which are also living organisms as moral, yet eating a chicken as immoral. Are you saying that a chicken is more alive because it has some form of conciousness? Why does conciousness deem a life form lesser or more?


Because animals actually experience suffering. What you are asking is a complete non-question.


----------



## Thalassa (Jun 10, 2010)

tangerinedreams said:


> Personally, I don't think eating meat alone is unethical. It's the industries that are unethical and I choose not to contribute to them.
> 
> It's about the capacity to suffer. These animals have terrible agonizing lives, and their deaths are not easy. I don't think it's reasonable to think that plants have even a similar capacity to suffer or one at all. It wouldn't make sense evolutionarily.


I agree with this, because there is a difference between a culture that sparingly eats meat they hunt themselves while using nearly every part of the animal, and people who treat their farm animals like the living beings that they are, but this is difficult to do in the age of over-consumption of meat where factory farms are largely a norm.

And the environmental reasons top even that for me. I think if there were not environmental reasons, then the eating of fish would be more debatable because of their lower form of consciousness. 

But the environmental reasons are off the charts, there's very little good that can be said for a non-vegetarian diet in terms of the environment that is ethical or sustainable, at this juncture in human history. It's to a point some vegan outreach groups are informing people that it actually does more good to consistently eat LESS animal products for the rest of your life rather than being a strict vegan for two months and quitting. At this point less animal products over a period of time does more good than trying to push an impossible ideal.


----------



## Tiffany (Sep 30, 2014)

INTp vegetarian slowly becoming vegan. My reasons include not being against the eating of meat, but rather the cruelty bestowed upon animals in slaughter houses, as well as to reduce my ecological footprint.


----------



## Laze (Feb 19, 2015)

Thalassa said:


> Because animals actually experience suffering. What you are asking is a complete non-question.


If animals were kept in good conditions, where they were free to roam around and do what's natural to them, and eventually killed painlessly after they reach a certain age, would that solve the issue you have with eating them?


----------



## TapudiPie (Feb 21, 2015)

INTP vegetarian here
The reason I am one is because I am ideologically against the concept of promoting birth of a breed just for the sake for making profit of it.

2 years and counting!


----------



## Codas (Dec 6, 2014)

ENFP vegetarian for 18 years. I wanted to become a vegetarian when I was a sophomore in high school, after fetal pig dissection in biology and making the connection that meat is muscle. Muscle of a previously living animal. I wasn't allowed to. 

Eggs are difficult for me to accept eating, though I do--even happy eggs, as I call them, with what the "free range" chickens still go through. I used to eat fish, but have become a serious snorkeler. Since then, it's wrecked it for me--it's super difficult for me to eat fish, and I can't eat crab or lobster.


----------



## 54-46 ThatsMyNumber (Mar 26, 2011)

Infp vegetarian for almost 7 years, if you can not only survive but thrive on a meatless diet then why eat it? Weakness, that's why, using food ad a drug. I don't need to eat this meat and it will make me more unhealthy if I do but who cares this is what I want and I'm a lazy piece of shit so you have to die.


----------



## Blindfolded Miles (Mar 13, 2011)

I discovered that the only reason I had to eat meat was because I liked the taste of it. Then reasons not to eat meat heavily outweighed that reason: thought of eating a sentient being, environmental concerns, health concerns (the GMOs and carcinogens they load with the meat), and the living conditions for the animals before they're killed. 

To eat meat, I realized, would be a selfish thing for me. I'm not making a judgement for everyone. People may have more reasons to eat meat than I do, but upon critical reflection, that was the only one I found. It would be selfish and inconsistent of me not to be a vegetarian. 

I'm an INFJ.


----------



## Tetsuo Shima (Nov 24, 2014)

Lol no. I hate vegetables.


----------



## Thalassa (Jun 10, 2010)

Laze said:


> If animals were kept in good conditions, where they were free to roam around and do what's natural to them, and eventually killed painlessly after they reach a certain age, would that solve the issue you have with eating them?


It would as long as they weren't pigs, who are more intelligent than dgs, and if this was 100 years ago and meat was still environmentally sustainable, but it's not.


----------



## Thalassa (Jun 10, 2010)

54-46 ThatsMyNumber said:


> Infp vegetarian for almost 7 years, if you can not only survive but thrive on a meatless diet then why eat it? Weakness, that's why, using food ad a drug. I don't need to eat this meat and it will make me more unhealthy if I do but who cares this is what I want and I'm a lazy piece of shit so you have to die.


That's exactly what it is, using food as a drug. People didn't eat nearly as much meat even forty to fifty years ago, and still don't in other cultures where some meat eating is considered normal...the Chinese don't eat "Chinese food" the same way American people do, they eat very small portions of meat or even meat as "flavoring" unless it's a special feast. I watched Forks Over Knives and it's absolutely amazing how people had improved health and longevity just from switching to a plant based diet. 

People don't know how to stop, just like with a drug or alcohol, and are largely eating to self soothe, unless they have some physiological issue where they might truly be iron deficient or something. ..but in places like Korea, iron deficiency is addressed with things like kelp soup instead of steak.


----------



## Stelmaria (Sep 30, 2011)

Laze said:


> If animals were kept in good conditions, where they were free to roam around and do what's natural to them, and eventually killed painlessly after they reach a certain age, would that solve the issue you have with eating them?


No.

Eating meat is not necessary in our society. 

If I lived in a hunter/gatherer society (eg if the world had a low human population), then I would. Otherwise, it is distasteful to eat meat.


----------

